# I want to know which ones to buy!!



## Hjalmar (Oct 31, 2009)

Hi Everybody!!!
I'm very recently got very interested in music theory etc. and therefore I'd like some help with which books to buy in order to learn the most. So if you know of some REALLY GOOD books on harmony, theory, counterpoint, composition etc. tell me about them


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

(A relevant topic) http://www.talkclassical.com/7862-help-me-again-d.html


----------

